# pack or pull?



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

I wanna train my goat to either pull or pack. Which is better for them? I live in a place that is hilly and holey. thanks! onder:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I'd suggest Pack, because there's less training and equipment involved. Especially if you've got a lot of holes.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

thanks so much! I will start working with ASAP!!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i would also suggest packing. goats are THEE BEST climbers! i've seen goats climb slopes that were about 90 degree up! i also suggest checking out: http://northwestpackgoats.com/index.php ... 1hpsnv0s53


----------



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

thanks!!!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

do note however that goats can pull more than they can pack... I'd do both eventually!


----------

